# Cool A6 allroad at quattro GmbH Showroom in Neckarsulm



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I shot this in Neckarsulm recently. More in the gallery attached to our Stephan Reil (quattro GmbH boss) interview....
* Interview *
* Photo Gallery *


----------



## jperryrocks (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Cool A6 allroad at quattro GmbH Showroom in Neckarsulm ([email protected])*

I love those aluminum lower door sills.
I'd love to be able to put those on my 08 Daytone S line A6 sedan. Wonder if it could be done.
With some matching aluminum S6 style mirrors, that would be pretty hot!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Cool A6 allroad at quattro GmbH Showroom in Neckarsulm (jperryrocks)*

That would be. I like the bar-less grille too.


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Cool A6 allroad at quattro GmbH Showroom in Neckarsulm ([email protected])*

George asked me to run down the parts requested above. I rec'd the pricing this morning and wanted to chime in:
The *vertical-bar allroad grill* is available from Germany and would be $335 plus shipping from our SoCal depot. I am not sure if it includes the EU plate holder or not.
The *aluminum door blades* are a bit more expensive and would run $1,225 plus shipping for the set of four.
If anyone is interested in either of these items, please feel free to contact us!


----------



## Pimp4cheddar (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Cool A6 allroad at quattro GmbH Showroom in Neckarsulm (OEMpl.us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OEMpl.us* »_The *aluminum door blades* are a bit more expensive and would run $1,225 plus shipping for the set of four.


----------



## Golgo-13 (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: Cool A6 allroad at quattro GmbH Showroom in Neckarsulm (OEMpl.us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OEMpl.us* »_George asked me to run down the parts requested above. I rec'd the pricing this morning and wanted to chime in:
The *vertical-bar allroad grill* is available from Germany and would be $335 plus shipping from our SoCal depot. I am not sure if it includes the EU plate holder or not.
If anyone is interested in either of these items, please feel free to contact us!

Would the allroad grill fit an A3 3.2?


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Nope. Sorry...


----------



## Golgo-13 (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (OEMpl.us)*

Shucks.
Thanks for checking. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Golgo-13)*

are there any other pics of the grill, maybe directly from the front?
I went through the image gallery, george took sooo many cool pics of all those cars.....
I should try to google it before I ask dumb questions, found some


























_Modified by buddahvw at 6:15 PM 6-22-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (buddahvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *buddahvw* »_are there any other pics of the grill, maybe directly from the front?
I went through the image gallery, george took sooo many cool pics of all those cars.....
I should try to google it before I ask dumb questions, found some

























_Modified by buddahvw at 6:15 PM 6-22-2008_

That last one's the concept car FYI.


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_That last one's the concept car FYI.

on that concept George, those headlights are hot !!
was that pure design play, or perhaps something we'll see in the future?


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (buddahvw)*






























so upon further investigation...... Rich at OEMplus discovered that this AllRoad grill is not a direct swap..... it's a different size than the A6,S6 and RS6 grill.. boooo
from staring at the pics for several hours (ad dreaming about them) I think the grill is just shorter than ours, but the same width. The AllRoad has the under-Bumper Gaurd that extends up from under the car......... (see pics above)
sooo. short of using an allroad bumper..... I don't know if I can get this grill that I need soooo much ... (body shop could w(m)eld an allroad grill and an S6 grill together....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (buddahvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *buddahvw* »_
on that concept George, those headlights are hot !!
was that pure design play, or perhaps something we'll see in the future?

Design study only for now.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (buddahvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *buddahvw* »_





























so upon further investigation...... Rich at OEMplus discovered that this AllRoad grill is not a direct swap..... it's a different size than the A6,S6 and RS6 grill.. boooo
from staring at the pics for several hours (ad dreaming about them) I think the grill is just shorter than ours, but the same width. The AllRoad has the under-Bumper Gaurd that extends up from under the car......... (see pics above)
sooo. short of using an allroad bumper..... I don't know if I can get this grill that I need soooo much ... (body shop could w(m)eld an allroad grill and an S6 grill together....

Nice of Rich to figure that out. Stinks though. I like the grille.


----------

